# [VIDEO] How to Install CM9 Nightly Builds on the HP Touchpad



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

This build has officially fixed ALL of my WIFI issues.

w00t!


----------



## manuel311 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Rev, I am having issues with the nightlies, for some reason every time i install the lastest one the home screen just frozes and the only thing i can do is to turn the screen off and on and some times the lock screen frozes on me.... what do you thing is the issue?


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

manuel311 said:


> Hi Rev, I am having issues with the nightlies, for some reason every time i install the lastest one the home screen just frozes and the only thing i can do is to turn the screen off and on and some times the lock screen frozes on me.... what do you thing is the issue?


Do you have Task Changer Pro installed? That was causing the same issue for me.

Sent from my HP TouchPad CM9


----------



## manuel311 (Feb 6, 2012)

dburgessme2 said:


> Do you have Task Changer Pro installed? That was causing the same issue for me.
> 
> Sent from my HP TouchPad CM9


Yes, so unstalling the app should fix it?


----------



## daveg (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Rev, great work as always.


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

manuel311 said:


> Yes, so unstalling the app should fix it?


Yes. I had a time getting to it to uninstall though. It auto started after reboot. I had to reboot, quickly unlock, get to manage apps, scroll to it, tap it, and then tap uninstall...all before it could auto start. Took me several tries and a bit of frustration before I could get it.

I thought later it might have been possible to start Airdroid quickly enough. Then I could have perhaps uninstalled from my computer.

Sent from my HP TouchPad CM9


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

If all else fails, you can always do a Factory Reset in Clockwork Recovery.


----------



## asinblue (Feb 24, 2012)

excellent instructions! thank you


----------

